# Comprehensive Device & Version Listing



## xFlawless11x (Jul 11, 2011)

What's Up!

I was wondering if there was a website or listing with all (or a large portion of) android devices (tablets & smartphones) and their current official version/releases. I think it would be interesting to look at and compare, especially across carriers like toro/toroplus/etc.

I always read articles about the current release plan for this phone or that on different websites whether it be rootz/droid-life/android police/etc but I've never seen a comprehensive listing of all devices and their current versions.

If something like this exists shoot me in the right direction please!

Cheers,

Flawless


----------

